

Google Says IP Addresses Aren’t Personal - kirubakaran
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/02/22/google-says-ip-addresses-arent-personal/?ref=technology

======
mercurio
Google advancing a specious argument for personal gain... one would think
people would find that more interesting than the votes indicate.

------
icky
But I thought "IP" stood for Ixtreeemly Personal! :-O

------
car
get TrackMeNot.

